# Encender leds de una maqueta



## amjlopez (Jul 28, 2006)

Hola:

Tengo una maqueta a la que debo ponerle 32 leds. Debo hacer un programa que al pulsar en una zona de la pantalla me encienda el led correspondiente. Al pulsar de nuevo en otra zona, me debe apagar el que habia encendido y encender el nuevo.

Me podeis decir que dispositivos o aparatos necesito para montar los leds en la maqueta (3m x 2m) y como programar esto?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Willington (Jul 28, 2006)

mira lo mas barato es zonificar por fila columna

en control tendras que accionar 2 interruptores para mostrar una zona
pj  A1 accionara el primer led y D8 el ultimo.

mira el esquema para que te des cuenta de lo facil que es.

saludos


----------



## amjlopez (Jul 30, 2006)

Gracias, pero no he entendido nada. No tengo ni idea de electronica, soy programador.
Me podrias contar esto de forma que lo entienda, por favor.


----------



## Willington (Jul 31, 2006)

bueno, como quieres encender los leds, via programacion (supongo) o manualmente ?

ok, el plano muestra una matriz de 4 filas y 8 columnas las filas son a,b,c,d y del 1 al 8 son
las columnas, ahora si accionas le interruptor B toda la fila correspondiente esta en posibilidad de encenderse, ahora si cierras el interruptor 3 entonces se encendera unicamente el led de esa posicion B3. es decir que por programa tendras que tener 2 variables: una para la fila y otra para la columna...


asi no sepas nada de electronica, notaras que hace falta una forma de conectarse al PC u otro dispositivo para que lo controle ....

bueno, ahi esta el detalle se puede conectar al puerto paralelo, o al serial, hasta  quizas con el forcefeed back del joystick ....

finalmente te preguntaras si se puede encender mas de un led al tiempo la respuesta es si, porque en este es el mismo sistema que usan los "publink" .... voy sacar un tiempo 
para diseñar in circuito completo .....

continuará ...


----------



## daniel1361 (Ago 22, 2008)

Willington tu sistema tiene un error, ya que por ejemplo al presionar al mismo tiempo A1 y D8 en teoria se deberian encender nadamas dos leds, sin embargo se encenderá tambien D1 ya que se esta cerrando esa parte del circuito tambien, osea hay una falla, salu2...


----------



## pepechip (Ago 22, 2008)

El esquema de willington no tiene ningun error, en todo caso tiene que ser el programador el que incluya esta variable en su programa para que no ocurra.

El programador  tambien tiene que tener encuenta los rebotes de los pulsadores.


----------



## daniel1361 (Ago 22, 2008)

Mee no pues si pero el chiste es que nos brinden una solucion a ese problema, de cualquier forma muchas gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 22, 2008)

daniel1361 dijo:
			
		

> Mee no pues si pero el chiste es que nos brinden una solucion a ese problema, de cualquier forma muchas gracias



Daniel, creo que te equivocaste de comunidad.

Saludos.



> Reglas generales de uso del foro
> 
> 6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------



## daniel1361 (Ago 23, 2008)

Gracias, pero yo si hice el intento nadamas que no consigo la solucion tambien lo he intentado con transistores y nada, solo queria ver si me podian ayudar, de cualquier forma muchas gracias.


----------

